# Cat drinking a lot more water than usual



## MaxCat (Jul 12, 2004)

I have a 9 year old male cat (indoors) that seems to be drinking a lot more water than usual. Tonight I was watching him and he went to the water bowl about 4 times within an hour. Of couse all this water is making him visit the litter box more often as well. I noticed his increased water consumption a few weeks ago about the same time that I noticed a lot more lumps in the litter box. He seems to be fine otherwise. Is this cause for concern?


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Yes, this is cause for concern. What you are describing is the classic symptom of Kidney Failure, and also Diabetes. You should take him to the vet as soon as possible...Good luck!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Ianthe is exactly right. Off to the vet with you and kitty (Max?).

Also, I'm moving this to Health & Nutrition.

Good luck.


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

I am not trying to alarm you (if you get this before reaching the vet) But my last cat started consuming more and more food and water and my parents left him to it as he was old, didn't appear to be in pain etc and other than not grooming so much was fine... he lasted another year or two before he was in pain, the vet diagnosed kidney failure before we had him put to sleep  So definately get your cat up to the vet in my opinion

Hayley x x


----------



## HollyW (Aug 1, 2004)

Definitely get a geriatric blood profile done even though he is only nine. If you catch renal failure in the early stage - very effective treatment can keep him going for years.


----------



## facedancer (May 21, 2004)

When its hotter outside, my cat drinks a bit more than usual, on cooler days less, thats probably normal.


----------

